# Adelaide Bream 31/3/07



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

On the water at 6:20am Saturday morning, conditions were amazing, no wind at all. The first 2 hours were very slow going as I explored a new area. Although it looked fantastic, the bream were just not around.

Keen to get some runs on the board, I quickly to an area that consistently produces numbers of good fish. The tactic for the day was to use 100mm bloodworm wrigglers to target some big fellas. Although I got a few hits, I still hadnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t landed a fish by 10:15 am.

Moved again, and this time I was on the money. Although the action wasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t thick and fast, I landed 8 bream between 32 and 37 cm over the next 1.5 hours. I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t know what was going on, but these fish all put up one hell of a fight, well out of proportion to their size, really got the blood pumping.

I started heading back around lunchtime, with good intentions of going straight back to the car. But as always there was a fantastic looking snag that needed one last cast. Out came the rod again and the plastic was sent on its way. Now to be honest I wasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t expecting a fish as I had already had a go at this snag earlier in the morning. But, as soon as it hit the water it got smashed, I have no idea how I landed the fish, as I had no control at all.

Instead of me dragging the fish out of the snag, it managed to drag me 8 meters into it, only pure dumb luck that I wasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t busted off. After the toughest fight I have ever had with a bream, I landed a 42cm monster. Although I have caught longer bream, none had put up the fight like that.

Next cast (there is never just one more), got smashed again. I couldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t believe it, this one felt bigger then the last. After another amazing fight, a 33cm bream reached the surface, foul hooked through the side. Bugger itÃ¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦.

At this stage, a mad dash to the car was required to avoid castration. CanÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t wait to head out again.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Unreal JW 40+cm bream thats a fair dinkum big fish. would love to have seen a picture. very well done.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Sounds like a great session even with the first few hours being dead. must be somethin in the water to make em fight harder?

Ash


----------



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks all.

Y-knot, I didnt take the film camera as the battery was flat, But I have plenty of other pics of 40cm+ bream if you would like to have a look. Just send me a PM with an email adderss.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah mate would love to see them

email... mailto:[email protected]

whenever ya got the time :wink:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

JW - FYI - I've just updated the Saltwater Hall of FAme on the wiki pages and have added your 42cm bream which you caught back in January. It's the biggest bream so far.. Anyone care to knock JW off his perch?


----------



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks Davey G.

I havent got photos next to a measuring device though, so I dont think it should count. Caught another one at 43cm last year, but again no photo with a measuring device. I have attached a couple of pics.

To be fair to all, I would prefer if they were not in the hall of fame

Y-Knot - let me know if those photos came through ok.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sweet bream JW, what a horse! Love the big blue lips! 

I also love your homemade hessian landing net :wink:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

bugger was supposed to PM that email address ... nobody get any ideas alright :lol:

JW i think you need to post all those Bream piccies on the forum as you did in that email cos they are AWESOME ... especially that second shot of you holding the bream...outstanding.i mean really outstanding.
And some of those are surely bigger than the 42cm DaveyG has put in Wiki for you. you might be able to take 1st, 2nd and 3rd :wink:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

JW - I appreciate your concern, however I'm happy that most guys on this forum are pretty good with the 'honesty' factor. THe original rules for the HOF were that the fish must be measured and photographed etc next to a measuring device however these rules have been relaxed a bit as quite a few guys catch great fish and they simply aren't able to measure them practically.

If the fish looks to be smaller or whatever I won't add it in, but in most cases (Cids 80cm Jewie, Spotty Mac's Spanish and Spotted Mackerals, Spooled1's Longtail tuna and kingfish) the photo says it all...

If you don't mind I'll use the first pic (above) as evidence of the 42cm model - taht's a great photo (and unless your hand is only 5cm wide it's definitely a thumper bream that deserves a spot in the HOF!)


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah that was the outstanding pic i was talking about Davey -good choice-


----------



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

No worries Davey G.

Just to clarify, both pics were of a 43 cm fish I caught last year.

regards


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi JW
You keep doing it - in the port river creeks I assume?
Fisher and I will hopefully be joining you soon and hopefully joining in on the action.
Really good fish when they get to that size.
Just on the Squidgee blood worm wrigglers, I bought 2 packets at different times but haven't opened them. When compared the 2 packets are quite different in colour. One is very purple and one is a clear browny/light reddish colour.
I dont know which one is the real "bloodworm wriggler". Very unusual, obviously one of them had the wrong label. I suppose I could buy some more now and see which one I get which would confirm a previous purchase??
It looks like Fisher and I will be heading to Cape Elizabeth on Friday so unless we get another "fishing leave pass" then we wont get a crack at the bream until next week end.
Well done mate with the fishing and thanks for the report.

Regards Scupper


----------



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

Found some new spots reciently Scupper :wink:

good luck at Cape Elizabeth, give us a yell when you want to go for a fish.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

nice work mate, no doubt in the same general vicinity as the usual stomping grounds! im gonna hit a new area on monday (in the other direction to where we went last time :wink: ) on easter monday if i can.

scupper, good luck up at cape elizabeth. hopefully you can get some fish for good friday.


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi WB,
Jeff & I had a good trip to CE on Friday. Worked hard for 9 big whiting - all over 40cm with a couple going 45cm. Nice fish but not enough of them. We had fun with the usual mix of reef fish including our first snapper from the yaks - small ones at 35-37cm. But still we now have snapper. Jeff may post some pics.
We actually thought that you were in Europe with the Lacrosse Team?
Good luck on Monday JW.
Regards Scupper


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

heya scupper
nope, leaving for canada in 4 weeks, been moving around the country for the last 6-8 weekends for training camps. just got back from melbourne (no easter for me this year) and i wish i had a yak over there. could have paddled to tasmania, the entire bay was dead flat.

nice work at CE, and snapper too!! im gonna have to get me some of that action before i leave. next weekend i reckon is the go. ill have a look at the charts and some locations.....


----------

